# Best Bloody Mary Recipe?



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

The Mrs. and I will be hosting a Christmas morning brunch for the family this year. As we planned the menu we realized we needed a great Bloody Mary mix or recipe. Any suggestions?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I probably wouldn't use a mix. I've got one written out on my fridge and will try to post it tonight.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use a mix, either. I use tomato juice, two dashes of Worcester sauce, a squeeze of lemon, a dash of celery seed, a teaspoon of Gold's hot horseradish and some fresh ground pepper, plus a shot of vodka. I mix it over ice, then strain it into an ice-filled glass and serve it with a celery stalk. If anyone wants more heat, serve Tabasco on the side. Some people add a splash of Aquavit, a Scandinavian caraway-flavored liquor (e.g., Aalborg), but I don't care for it myself. 

The key is to go easy on the vodka. Overdoing it will make it too alcoholic and watery-tasting.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

That is pretty much what my recipe calls for. Pretty basic. I typically add a pickle or greek pepper and probably put in more vodka than Jersey John, but I get his point about making it watery. I like the Aquavit idea; I can imagine that would be pretty good.

Your question made me think about something. I don't really like any of the tomato juices available, as they are very salty and seem to have an after-taste. Depending on how far you want to go with this, you could possibly make your own tomato juice. I haven't checked it out to see if it is viable, though...


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

Not in time for Christmas, but maybe New Years'. Here is a CT based place that uses fresh ingredients and has THE BEST Bloody Mary Mix I have found. For you folks outside Southern New England, you can order online. 
https://www.drinkripe.com/Content/Bloody_Mary_Cocktail_Mixer.asp

San Marzano tomatoes and you can always add a bit more kick if that's your desire. The mix is thicker, so you can load up on the alcohol without watering it down 

P.S. Their Margarita mix is pretty good as well (Much better than that sugary stuff found in stores)


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Ed Reynolds said:


> Not in time for Christmas, but maybe New Years'. Here is a CT based place that uses fresh ingredients and has THE BEST Bloody Mary Mix I have found. For you folks outside Southern New England, you can order online.
> https://www.drinkripe.com/Content/Bloody_Mary_Cocktail_Mixer.asp
> 
> San Marzano tomatoes and you can always add a bit more kick if that's your desire. The mix is thicker, so you can load up on the alcohol without watering it down
> ...


Great timing! I'm usually a purist when I make my wife a margarita (make it fresh), but I like the idea of these mixes being all fresh and saving me some effort when we want a quick drink. I will be in CT after Christmas, so will look for this in the stores. I would take the bloody mary mix too! Thanks for the tip.
Tom


----------

